# Advice on a Four Last Songs Presentation



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am planning a speech for my Toastmasters and Youtube about The Four Last Songs of Strauss as sung by Jessye Norman in her prime in a video concert.



 My questions is between "Frühling" and"Beim Schlafengehen", which do you think would impress novices the most in terms of thrilling beautyl They are both so spectacular. I think I favor the ascent up to B5 in Fruhling the most. In the live concert I think Norman's facial expressions are more attractive in Beim Schlafengehen. I'd appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

I like all four of the "Last Songs", but the first time I listened to "Beim Schlafengehen" through headphones, I actually felt the hair on the back of my neck rising and I was a total novice at the time, so that's the one that would have my vote.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Annied said:


> I like all four of the "Last Songs", but the first time I listened to "Beim Schlafengehen" through headphones, I actually felt the hair on the back of my neck rising and I was a total novice at the time, so that's the one that would have my vote.


 This is exactly what I was searching for and you were the only person who took the time to help me out on this. THANKS


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Between the two I'd vote Beim Schlafengen too. But my real preference would be September. Just saw this thread a few minutes ago.:tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Seattleoperafan said:


> This is exactly what I was searching for and you were the only person who took the time to help me out on this. THANKS


You might have received more feedback if you had not posted this in the opera section.....

No clear preference for any of the four songs (they are all beautiful), but I would have picked Schwarzkopf rather than Norman.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> You might have received more feedback if you had not posted this in the opera section.....
> 
> No clear preference for any of the four songs (they are all beautiful), but I would have picked Schwarzkopf rather than Norman.


That never occurred to me. I don't know of the other section. Will check it out. I just thought.. Jessye Norman... opera singer I've been wanting to do something on Jessye for a while now. Swartzkopf does not have a live video, though I do love her as well. I like live video for my presentations.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> That never occurred to me. I don't know of the other section. Will check it out. I just thought.. Jessye Norman... opera singer I've been wanting to do something on Jessye for a while now. Swartzkopf does not have a live video, though I do love her as well. I like live video for my presentations.


There's a Vocal Music section, including a discussion on the VLL.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> This is exactly what I was searching for and you were the only person who took the time to help me out on this. THANKS


I've seen it and didn't want to spoil it by saying you should take singer so and so, sometimes it's better to keep quiet, but as it's started, I would go for Lucia Popp. ( It's on You Tube)


----------

